

HyperCard almost shipped as a plugin-based Flash competitor (1996 WWDC) - pifflesnort
https://groups.google.com/group/comp.sys.mac.hypercard/msg/ffb50cd21b7774df

======
michaelpinto
I have to say one of my few regrets about the Steve Jobs era at Apple was that
he didn't bring HyperCard back to life. I realize that by the time he came
back that the web was already on the rise, but if feels like a missed
opportunity — not just for Apple but for the industry.

------
rwg

        What this means is that every Hypercard stack is a movie
        and can be played by ANY existing movie player, including
        (and demoed) MoviePlayer, WordPerfect, Netscape and
        OpenDoc's movie part.
    

Yeah, that'll be useful for all of those OpenDoc applications that flooded the
market in the late '90s... /sarcasm

~~~
pifflesnort
You jest, but pluggable HyperCard could have been one of the _very_ few
interesting things to come out of OpenDoc.

... Or not. I'm not sure there's anything that could have saved OpenDoc, but
QuickTime itself did have broad plugin adoption for a while there.

